# Adopting an "Old Gold"



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I love the idea of adopting a senior rescue. I actually looked into it and planned (in my mind) to always have a senior in our house, but my husband doesn't think he can handle the heartache again and again if we do it. It's really up to you if you can handle it though. I think I could, but not everyone can.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I say go for it. Your love and caring for the goldens in your life shines through each of your posts. You have a LOT to offer an older golden in need of your care and I am sure you would receive back tenfold the love you gave.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have adopted many old Goldens and have never regretted a moment. I have had several hospice dogs as well. You have so much love in your heart, I can't think of a better way to honor Beau than by giving some "old Gold" a second chance. When we adopted Erin at 9, we hoped for 5, we got almost 9. They surprise you some times. I actually have 2 females in need of a home now, not together. Let me know if you want more info.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im thinking how lucky a dog would be to land in your loving home no matter the days months or years....


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

My two current "late arrivals" are my foster failures...they came to my home at 8 and 10 and are now 10 and 12. I had few problems fostering and giving up the younger dogs, but the seniors are another story. I tend to think that if they are deemed eligible for adoption by a rescue, they are pretty special dogs. 

My oldies required a pretty hefty investment for vet care by the rescue, some prior to coming to me to foster and some after. When they were about as healthy as they were going to be, I gave in and adopted them....which some part of my unconscious probably knew from the minute I met them.

With the seniors, you know exactly what you are getting...the kinks have been worked out, the quirks are firmly embedded. They can be tweaked, but they pretty much are what you see. They have been saved and they KNOW they have been saved and they are eternally grateful. They may not be with us as long as we would want, but what beloved pet is?

I seriously doubt I will ever have another pup or youngster...these guys are addictive. With a multi-dog household, you might want to foster with the option to adopt and request a senior. Just don't do it with a rescue that won't let you adopt your first foster...I know there a few rescues out there that don't.

Bless you for looking at this option...the need is great and most adopters want the under a year pups.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

What a great thing to think about doing!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I plan to rescue an older golden one day. I think it's a great honor to take one home. If I had a ranch house, it would be a no brainer for me.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I would say absolutely! If you are leaning that way, I think you already truly have your answer. 

She wasn't a senior by any means (tears now), but we were fortunate to be Sophie's family for just shy of three years. I think that would be a common amount of time you'd be looking at for a senior. We wouldn't trade a day of those 3 years. She brought so much to our lives and we loved her with all of our hearts. We know that she felt our love and left this earth with enough love to last her until we meet her again. Do it. Three years (give or take) isn't nearly enough, but it will make such a positive impact on your heart and in the life of those "Old Golds." Even knowing the pain that we have felt in these weeks and now, we wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I absolutely say go for it!

I love and adore my old gold... and if I ever feel that I can have another dog after her (a long time in the future), I, too, will be rescuing a senior Golden. There is just something about them. They melt your heart.

I think any dog would be thrilled and lucky to come home with you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely! That would be such a great way to honor Beau. I think the resues give so much back. I just know that you would give them a great home and second chance. One day when the time is right we would like to rescue a couple of old golds.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Savanah was 9 when we adopted her and it was the best decision I ever made. We only had her 2 years, but I would never trade those two years for anything. If someone had told me ahead of time that I'd only have her for such a short time, it wouldn't have mattered. Savanah taught me that no matter what life throws at you, accept it and move on. And that is a very powerful lesson. 

I _will_ rescue another senior, but when I have my finances in better shape, just in case. I want to be able to provide them everything they need, without hesitation.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a couple of customers at the pet hotel who have rescued several older goldens, and I've noticed that the seniors don't tend to come with the baggage a lot of the younger rescues are burdened with. Most of them seem to have come from stable, loving homes where unfortunate circumstances prevented the owner from keeping them, whereas a lot of the younger ones were given up because they had *issues*.
Bless you for considering it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I think it's a wonderful idea. I would love to have a mature, wise senior in my home again. I miss Sam's calm demeanor and knowing eyes. We've always been a one dog at a time family, but I think Ike would benefit from having a senior around (My son's pup who visits often is too much energy at times)...I think *I* would benefit from having a sugar face around again. Maybe one day...

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

booklady said:


> My two current "late arrivals" are my foster failures...they came to my home at 8 and 10 and are now 10 and 12. I had few problems fostering and giving up the younger dogs, but the seniors are another story. I tend to think that if they are deemed eligible for adoption by a rescue, they are pretty special dogs.
> 
> My oldies required a pretty hefty investment for vet care by the rescue, some prior to coming to me to foster and some after. When they were about as healthy as they were going to be, I gave in and adopted them....which some part of my unconscious probably knew from the minute I met them.
> 
> ...


*booklady,* I think you summed it up the best-I am so glad to see so many members who have a special place in your heart and love for the Seniors.

I use to help one of the NC Golden Rescues with Intake until they closed in Jan. of this year. It use to literally break my heart and the Intake Coordinator's whenever we were contacted about a Senior that was in need of being Surrendered by it's owners for whatever reason or when we were notified of a Senior in a shelter. We both had Senior Goldens and couldn't understand how anyone could part with theirs, of course sometimes it was beyond the owners control. 

I lost my 15.5 yr. old Senior boy in Feb. of this year, we miss him so much. There is something so special about these old guys, all they want is to know you are there for them and to be where ever you are. They just want to spend their remaining time enjoying life, taking it easy, and one that is rescued knows it too, they are grateful for each day with you. There is no guarantee how long you will have them, but that is with any dog. They can surprise you at times at how young they can be. 

If you decide to open your heart and home to a Senior in need, you will never regret it, and you will be surprised how much you will enjoy them.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

OH MY! So many wonderful heartfelt responses. Thank-you all for your special thoughts. I am sorting this through and have read each post carefully. I don't want to leap into something without considering all aspects. The most challenging to me would be loving an aging Golden beauty knowing it may be only for a short time and also cosidering the effect it would have on my other two Goldens. They both loved Beau and were best buddies only to have to adjust to his loss.
However all that considered I am leaning toward going for it when the timing is right. Still mulling it over and you have all been a great help!!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I have also given a lot of thought to adopting "old" Gold in the future. I think as mentioned, you know what you are getting into when you do. You could have them just a short time or longer. You just never know. But knowing I will give one of them a soft bed and continued love for their remaining years really hits home with me. They didn't do anything to deserve being given up. Though I can understand older owners who have passed away - I will never understand the person who just feels they are old - I know I am preaching to the choir here. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

You would be perfect for loving an older dog and vice versa!
I think it is a wonderful idea!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Old gold is wonderful and a treasure and I must admit - heartbreaking too.
I'd done it four times since 2002 and am not emotionally able to go there again right now even though they were all wonderful boys and my best friends. Maybe in the future when my heart heals some more because each of these boys were so very special. Tramp, Boomer, Chance and Copper.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:

I am sorry for poor Tramp. He was my first dog in 15 years. I found him at my fishing hole. I didn't know he wouldn't be cold out in the snow so I made him wear clothes.:doh: and yes, those are pink long johns dragging behind him. I don't know how he managed to get his pants off.:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh: forgive me - I was an idiot.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Now that's beautiful!! You have an amazing heart!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Old gold is wonderful and a treasure and I must admit - heartbreaking too.
> I'd done it four times since 2002 and am not emotionally able to go there again right now even though they were all wonderful boys and my best friends. Maybe in the future when my heart heals some more because each of these boys were so very special.
> 
> I am sorry for poor Tramp. He was my first dog in 15 years. I found him at my fishing hole. I didn't know he wouldn't be cold out in the snow so I made him wear clothes.:doh:


Now that's beautiful!! You have an amazing heart! 
__________________


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

Coopers Mom

TRAMP FORGIVES you and would THANK you so much for having such a BIG, and KIND HEART to put clothes on him so he wouldn't be cold!! How priceless!! 
*
LOVE THE PICTURE OF TRAMP!!*



coppers-mom said:


> Old gold is wonderful and a treasure and I must admit - heartbreaking too.
> I'd done it four times since 2002 and am not emotionally able to go there again right now even though they were all wonderful boys and my best friends. Maybe in the future when my heart heals some more because each of these boys were so very special. Tramp, Boomer, Chance and Copper.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:
> 
> *I am sorry for poor Tramp. He was my first dog in 15 years. I found him at my fishing hole. I didn't know he wouldn't be cold out in the snow so I made him wear clothes.:doh: and yes, those are pink long johns dragging behind him. I don't know how he managed to get his pants off.:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh: forgive me - I was an idiot.*


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh! Bless you, Coppers-Mom...I'm sure Tramp knew you meant well and that is what counted. I also want to thank you for giving me one of the biggest laughs I've had in a long time - with you, not at you laugh. I now have three oldies shoving their noses under my arms as type trying to figure out whats wrong with me and why am I making those weird noises.

I wish I had a picture of my Tasha, my first golden. Twenty five years ago I couldn't find a raincoat for anything larger than a mini schnauzer so I used Hefty garbage bags with a hole cut for her head and her tail and tied it around her middle. It worked, but she was mortified when people laughed.

Thanks again, you improved my day greatly!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh boy, I just looked at all their listings on Petfinder, How would you ever choose????


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, my dear heart. Copper's Mom, my heart just near exploded when I saw that picture of your dressed-up doggie. That's love.

I also just can't even bear thinking about old dogs who have been given up because they're too old. It breaks my heart. Also if they've lost their owner. That's a soul that needs love and care. 

(And I just couldn't resist a sweet sugar face).


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I have two seniors now, but I have had mine since they were 8-9 weeks old. Charlie, almost 13 now, has seizures and his medication schedule drives our lives. Joker, Charlie's half-brother, is almost 10 and relatively healthy. And then there's our Sunshine Girl, who is not yet one year old, who is simply a Golden wild child, full of energy and joy!

Seniors come with less behavioral baggage and way more medical issues, but you already know about the vet bills. Perhaps you could foster and have help with vet bills from the rescue, while still providing a loving home for the Old Gold that is so deserving?

Of all people, you have the heart for it. And Beau would be honored.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> Oh boy, I just looked at all their listings on Petfinder, How would you ever choose????


There are so many that need a forever home the choice may be tough but I think I'll know when I look into those soft brown eyes. He will choose me...



GoldensGirl said:


> I have two seniors now, but I have had mine since they were 8-9 weeks old. Charlie, almost 13 now, has seizures and his medication schedule drives our lives. Joker, Charlie's half-brother, is almost 10 and relatively healthy. And then there's our Sunshine Girl, who is not yet one year old, who is simply a Golden wild child, full of energy and joy!
> 
> Seniors come with less behavioral baggage and way more medical issues, but you already know about the vet bills. Perhaps you could foster and have help with vet bills from the rescue, while still providing a loving home for the Old Gold that is so deserving?
> 
> Of all people, you have the heart for it. And Beau would be honored.


Thanks for your nudge as a reminder to the realities of an older dog. I am really examining my motivations. I have two wonderful dogs and I worry that I may be considering another because I miss Beau but... truely I have found peace with his absence. I get misty when I think of his special dance but I have so many wonderful memories that carry me through the sad moments.
I have thought about finding an old soul that needs some special TLC as a permanent foster to help with the expenses but I also would be happy adopting and easing some of the challenges that the rescues face trying to place the "oldsters".
Either way I want to make sure that my heart is not leading me into a place that will only bring heartache. I do so love the wisdom that our seniors bring with them. There is a special place for them in our lives...
Baylee will be 10 soon and I am all too familiar with the aging process in our breed but I think a companion for her would be a plus as well. Baylee is not all that smitten with my 2 year old Baxter. He has way too much energy for her.
I'm not making any decisions this week so I can let the idea simmer but I am also keeping my options open should a special soulful face come along..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

So well said and I think your motives are PURE. I think you want to help a Senior simply because you love them and have empathy for them, also in Beau's honor and as a companion for Baylee! What purer motives could you have!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If you thought Tramp was funny in his nightgown and long johns, you will love this picture.:doh:


Baybeams - I have had such a hard time with losing Copper and I honestly think it is because my husband would not agree to me getting another oldster. I think each one helped me heal from losing the one before.

Since I have never had a golden puppy, I can't comment on them but the older guys are jsut the easiest things to bring into your home and life. they have every one just seemed grateful to have someone to spend time with and they are so undemanding. Well, copper was a bit of a problem child due to having lived chained, but he came around and stole my heart just like the others did.

My first three were not very expensive, but copper cost me about 8,000 - 10,000 in the 6 years and 16 days we were together. I don't know if you could get insurance on an older dog, but it would be worth looking into.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oldies are so special! I say go for it!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I love this local rescue :smooch:...they pull from shelters around my area. Amazes me how many "people", (using that word very loosely), dump their senior dogs:

Muttville: Rescue, foster, adoption, and hospice for senior dogs, and support and education for the people that love them


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Coppers-Mom, your story had me in tears, your pics laughing...Thanks.

BayBeams, It is refreshing to hear someone make thoughtful and honest deliberations. I tend to let my heart lead where my brain might have been the better choice at times. Whatever decision you come to, it'll have been well thought out. Good luck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paula*

Paula

I am so much like you-I almost always let my heart lead my brain!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

kwhit said:


> I love this local rescue :smooch:...they pull from shelters around my area. Amazes me how many "people", (using that word very loosely), dump their senior dogs:
> 
> Muttville: Rescue, foster, adoption, and hospice for senior dogs, and support and education for the people that love them


That's awesome! You don't even want to get my started about Senior Dogs being turned into shelters.

Some of the GR Rescues and local shelters in my state have programs matching Sr. Dogs with Seniors. Some programs waive the adoption fee completely, ask for a donation however it's not necessary, or have a nominal fee.

I've also seen some programs here where Senior citizens are matched up with Sr. dogs and or cats, and the food and Vet expenses are covered by the organization.

I love these kinds of programs, it's a win win situation for the animals and the Senior Citizens.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I think as long as you have the space and the financial resources to handle possible veterinary bills for senior issues you should go for it and adopt a golden oldie. They certainly need a home and love and you would be the perfect compassionate person to do this. 

DH and I talked about adoption of another senior dog after we lost Barkley. He was adopted shortly before age 7 and died just one month shy of his 13th birthday. For us, it was just too short and in the end so painful to say goodbye. We tried our best to provide him with the very best in medical care for his numerous special health issues--hip dysplasia, severe allergies, spondylitis, various infections, leptospirosis and then the hemangiosarcoma. His expenses were far over what we anticipated when we adopted him--but we loved him and gladly spent all of it to help him. We simply cannot afford adding another senior golden with any expensive health issues at this point. We also enjoy the puppy stage--call us crazy, even after Toby's puppyhood! Our next addition will be a puppy from parents with all the clearances and from a reputable breeder. After that we'll be older and grayer and maybe then we might qualify for the seniors for seniors programs Carolina Mom mentioned.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm another who seems to go with the heart instead of the head, but so far my heart has been right. If I had really thought logically about it I would never have known some of the dogs who became my best friends.

The potential veterinary expenses are one of the reasons I mentioned fostering...the rescue will almost always cover them. Getting my two up to par cost the rescue about $6000, but by the time I adopted them ($100) they were in quite good shape and other than the occasional ear problem, annual exam, arthritis meds and infamous tennis ball incident I've been very lucky. The baby of my pack (7) who I got from the county shelter at 6 mos. has actually been more costly. 

Many rescues are, also, set up to deal with permanant fosters and hospice situations if there are major chronic medical issues. I know of one senior dog who's been in permanant foster for five years and is very happy (as are her parents!)

Whatever you choose will be the correct choice. Thanks for giving us the opportunity to put out the good word for these special dogs.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, after much thought I have decided to wait to actively search for another golden to add to my home. I am sitll going to watch the local rescue sites and if a senior catches my eye, well that might change everything. 
My thinking is I have 2 Goldens who need my time and attention and I also have 3 cats who are over the age of 11, with one 17. I know they most likely will be needing extra resources to move gently into their extra senior years. My heart is telling me to bring a senior Golden boy in to "balance" out my household but my head has put on the breaks.
I do know that my next addition will be a senior and that Beau will guide my hand in making that choice. He was such a gentle, happy soul....
Thank-you to all who took the time to put your thoughts down, they were all so helpful. Our senior Goldens deserve the best we have to give...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*BayBeams,* _have you considered siging up to Foster Senior Goldens with your local GR Rescue? That's an option too, at least something to consider if you aren't ready to adopt yet. _


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *BayBeams,* _have you considered siging up to Foster Senior Goldens with your local GR Rescue? That's an option too, at least something to consider if you aren't ready to adopt yet. _


I second this suggestion. When my head and my heart disagree, my heart is almost always right. Fostering would give you a chance to test what works for your family, with the saftety net of the rescue's backing for veterinary bills until you know what you can handle. 

Personally, I won't be surprised if Beau guides you to a perfect senior pretty quickly, whether to foster or to adopt permanently.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *BayBeams,* _have you considered siging up to Foster Senior Goldens with your local GR Rescue? That's an option too, at least something to consider if you aren't ready to adopt yet. _


I could not foster unless it was a "permanent foster" because I could not give them up once I bond with them. I know that is somewhere I just can't go.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> Well, after much thought I have decided to wait to actively search for another golden to add to my home. I am sitll going to watch the local rescue sites and if a senior catches my eye, well he that might change everything.
> My thinking is I have 2 Goldens who need my time and attention and I also have 3 cats who are over the age of 11, with one 17. I know they most likely will be needing extra resources to move gently into their extra senior years. My heart is telling me to bring a senior Golden boy in to "balance" out my household but my head has put on the breaks.
> I do know that my next addition will be a senior and that Beau will guide my hand in making that choice. He was such a gentle, happy soul....
> Thank-you to all who took the time to put your thoughts down, they were all so helpful. Our senior Goldens deserve the best we have to give...


You clearly have given this so much thought. You've made the right decision for you at the moment. I think it's wonderful that you did take the time, and listen to your heart AND mind. 

When the time is right - if there IS a right time - you'll know it. For now, cherish your time with the other dogs and kitties. They're all lucky to have you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> I could not foster unless it was a "permanent foster" because I could not give them up once I bond with them. I know that is somewhere I just can't go.


I so respect the people who can foster adn release. I have a hard, hard time with that myself.

I also second this "They're all lucky to have you. "


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> I could not foster unless it was a "permanent foster" because I could not give them up once I bond with them. I know that is somewhere I just can't go.


I'm with you in this, too. Sometimes I consider raising pups who will become seeing-eye dogs or something of the sort, but I wouldn't be able to let them go. Besides, discipline is not our strong suit. :uhoh:


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

OH my, here is an "old gold" that is tugging at my heart strings: Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue: Golden Retriever Rescue

I know the timing just isn't right at the moment so all I can do is window shop. My youngster, Baxter, is telling me he needs more of my attention and Baylee, well, she is comfy in her space. One of these days it will be so right to give an oldster a place to settle.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

He looks like such a sweet guy that has lots of life and love to give!! I love the name Cosmo!!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

BayBeams said:


> OH my, here is an "old gold" that is tugging at my heart strings: Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue: Golden Retriever Rescue
> 
> I know the timing just isn't right at the moment so all I can do is window shop. My youngster, Baxter, is telling me he needs more of my attention and Baylee, well, she is comfy in her space. One of these days it will be so right to give an oldster a place to settle.


Ohmigoodness he is just gorgeous!! 
I am thrilled that some day an old gold will settle with you!
I've adopted 3 who were 10 years and older and I am SO thankful I did. Wouldn't have missed them for the world!


----------

